# Cómo fue / era tu fin de semana



## rodneyp

I'm completely lost about the difference between these two questions.  I know fue vs era has been discussed to death here, but I'm still very confused.  Heck, I'm not even sure these sentences are phrased properly.

If someone could give me the equivalent translation of each question in English and perhaps a sample response for each, that would really be great, because right now I'm totally dazed and confused.

In fact, is it even common to ask about someone's weekend this way?


----------



## Dario de Kansas

rodneyp said:


> I'm completely lost about the difference between these two questions. I know fue vs era has been discussed to death here, but I'm still very confused. Heck, I'm not even sure these sentences are phrased properly.
> 
> If someone could give me the equivalent translation of each question in English and perhaps a sample response for each, that would really be great, because right now I'm totally dazed and confused.
> 
> In fact, is it even common to ask about someone's weekend this way?


 
Mi intento:

¿Como te fue el fin de semana?
¿Como te pasaste el fin de semana?


----------



## Äldar

¡Hola!

I'll try to help you.

First: It is correct to ask somebody about his weekend with "¿Cómo* fue* tu fin de semana?" or you can say too "¿Qué tal tu fin de semana?"

"¿Cómo *era* tu fin de semana?" is perhaps used for asking about weekends of the past... For example, what you used to do in the weekends when you were younger... 

I don't know if I've helped you...


----------



## Grekh

¿Cómo estuvo tu fin de semana?
¿Cómo te la pasaste el fin de semana?
¿Qué tal te la pasaste el fin de semana?
¿Qué tal estuvo tu fin de semana?


----------



## Mirlo

I think you can also use "¿Cómo fue tu fin de semana?"= How was your weekend. But *not* "como era...." in this case.


----------



## Grekh

Äldar said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> I'll try to help you.
> 
> First: It is correct to ask somebody about his weekend with "¿Cómo* fue* tu fin de semana?" or you can say too "¿Qué tal tu fin de semana?" I agree that you can ask "¿cómo fue tu fin de semana?" but only if you're asking about a very specific weekend that both speakers know and that is not in the near past.
> 
> "¿Cómo *era* tu fin de semana?" is perhaps used for asking about weekends of the past... For example, what you used to do in the weekends when you were younger... Totally agree!
> 
> I don't know if I've helped you...


----------



## Grekh

Then you can read my previous post...above yours


----------



## juandiego

In the sense Äldar has pointed out, it's plausible to ask that way, I agree. Anyway, probably would be more natural in the plural _¿Cómo eran tus fines de semana?_.


----------



## Äldar

I completely agree with juandiego, for asking about the past is better the plural _¿Cómo eran tus fines de semana?_


----------



## Jocaribbean

*Fué*  is the Past in Perfect tense of the verb To be
*Era*  is the Past in imperfect tense of the same verb

The first is used to describe something that happened in a particular moment

Mi fin de semana (the last one) *fué* genial.
_Mi weekend *was* great_

El concierto *fué* hace dos fines de semana.
_The concert *was* two weekends ago._

The second one is used to describe something with no defined time frame

Mis fines de semana *eran* bonitos hasta que comencé a trabajar en esta empresa
_My weekends *used to be* nice until i started working in this company_

or in a narrative

*Era* fin de semana, *era* un dia nublado.
_It *was a* weekend, It *was a* cloudy day_


----------



## Äldar

Very well explained!


----------



## fenixpollo

Jocaribbean said:


> *Fué*  is the Past in *Perfect *tense of the verb To be
> *Era*  is the Past in imperfect tense of the same verb
> 
> The first is used to describe something that happened in a particular moment
> The second one is used to describe something with no defined time frame


Good explanation, Jocaribbean, but people shouldn't confuse the Preterite tense (fue) with the Past Perfect tense (había sido).

I'd like to add that if you're asking someone "how was your (a specific) weekend?", then *fue *is the correct verb because the weekend is a finite or specific period in time, with a definite beginning and/or ending.


----------



## Jocaribbean

good catch fenix! sorry for the confusion


----------



## rodneyp

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## carrieaa

Hello:

What is the difference in general conversation between:

¿Cómo fue tu fin de semana?
¿Cómo estuvo tu fin de semana?

Sincerely, Carrie


----------



## juandiego

carrieaa said:


> Hello:
> 
> What is the difference in general conversation between:
> 
> ¿Cómo fue tu fin de semana?
> ¿Cómo estuvo tu fin de semana?
> 
> Sincerely, Carrie


Hello Carrie.
I don't percieve much difference, to be honest. When _ser_ and _estar_ are in a past time that has finished is much more difficult to tell a difference.

On the other hand, bear in mind that that _fue_ could also be past perfect of the verb _ir_ (to go):
Pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo del verbo _*ser*_
fui
fuiste
*fue*
fuimos
fuisteis / fueron
fueron
Pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo del verbo _*ir*_
fui
fuiste
*fue*
fuimos
fuisteis / fueron
fueron

Very odd thing, isn't it?. So, the first sentence is not free of the "ir" (to go) connotation therefore it adds a dynamic connotation.


----------



## Magmod

Grekh said:


> ¿Cómo te la pasaste el fin de semana?
> ¿Qué tal te la pasaste el fin de semana?


 

 Ponen lo siguiente en el diccionario WR:

*pasarlo bien/mal =* to have a good/difficult time
¿Podrías explicarme por qué has usado la en lugar de lo ?


----------



## juandiego

Magmod said:


> Ponen lo siguiente en el diccionario WR:
> 
> *pasarlo bien/mal =* to have a good/difficult time
> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué has usado la en lugar de lo ?


Hello Magmod.
In Spain we use "lo" so I was about to ask the same to Mexicans when I realized that either "lo" and "la" there, stand for an unspecified period of time not clear enough as to judge whether it's in the feminine or masculine so I guess it is just a matter of local usage.


----------



## Magmod

juandiego said:


> Hello Magmod.
> In Spain we use "lo" so I was about to ask the same to Mexicans when I realized that either "lo" and "la" there, stand for an unspecified period of time not clear enough as to judge whether it's in the feminine or masculine so I guess it is just a matter of local usage.


 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Juandiego  


 No he usado el infinitivo correcto en mi pregunta arriba. Debería ser :

pasárselo bien/mal = to have a good / bad time
P.ej. pásatelo bien = have a good time.

 No sé por qué el diccionario WR no ha usado pasárselo bien/mal .

 Me parece que a veces se usa pasársela en Americalatina


----------



## super_star

Is it correct to say "¿Cómo era tu fin de semana?" i would never say that.
Maybe its not incorrect in grammatical terms but at least in frequency terms.


----------



## juandiego

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Juandiego
> 
> 
> No he usado el infinitivo correcto en mi pregunta arriba. Debería ser :
> 
> pasárselo bien/mal = to have a good / bad time
> P.ej. pásatelo bien = have a good time.
> 
> No sé por qué el diccionario WR no ha usado pasárselo bien/mal .
> 
> Me parece que a veces se usa pasársela en Americalatina


You're welcome.
Both _Pasárselo bien_ and _pasarlo bien_ are used in this sense in Spanish from Spain, you was also right in your previous post.


----------



## juandiego

super_star said:


> Is it correct to say "¿Cómo era tu fin de semana?" i would never say that.
> Maybe its not incorrect in grammatical terms but at least in frequency terms.


I think in the context Äldar has pointed out in post #3 or other similar, it would not be that starnge. Imagine a reporter interviewing an old, say, artist who used to be a wel-known fun-loving person and they are talking about a precise period in which this ocurred more than ever, in this scanario it would not be starnge a question like _¿cómo era un/tu fin de semana?_.


----------



## AnybodyThere?

I need a little help on a very similar topic, because when trying to ask "How was your weekend?" in spanish, I don't know if it's "¿Cómo fué tu fin de semana?" or "¿Cómo fue tu fin de semana?" or even "¿Cómo era tu fin de semana?" help please!


----------



## Magmod

AnybodyThere? said:


> I need a little help on a very similar topic, because when trying to ask "How was your weekend?" in spanish, I don't know if it's "¿Cómo fué tu fin de semana?" or "¿Cómo fue tu fin de semana?" or even "¿Cómo era tu fin de semana?" help please!


*Fué*: no existe tal palabra en español.

¿Cómo fue tu fin de semana? = *How was your weekend?* (The speaker is asking for a particular weekend completed in the past as a whole.)
¿Cómo era tu fin de semana? = *How was your weekend? *(The speaker is asking for a description of the progress of the weekend.)

As you can see, in this case,  we cannot know what is in the speaker's mind. Therefore in this case either the preterite, *fue*, or the imperfect, *era*, can be used in Spanish.
The difference of nuance is virtually untranslatable in English.

Mi niñez *fue/era* feliz = My childhood *was* happy.


----------



## AnybodyThere?

Thank you so much!!!! Very helpfull!!!


----------



## Mardell

I've read all the various posts here and I'm wondering if there is a 'better' answer. It looks like all three of the following are acceptable answers,
1. ¿Cómo te fue (or Qué tal tu) el fin de semana?
2. ¿Cómo te pasaste el fin de semana?
3. ¿Cómo te lo pasaste el fin de semana?

,but are they all equal?


----------

